# Brassenfutteraroma



## torino (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo
wollte dieses Jahr Brassenangeln gehen und da wollte ich fragen wann man herben Lockstoff nimmt und wann man süßen Lockstoff nimmt ? Und was für herben Lockstoff nimmt ihr und was als süßen ? Also ich wollte jetzt nicht die Fertig Futteraromen nehmen sondern aus dem Supermart irgendwie Vanillezucker oder so was  billiger ist als Lockstoff . Und ich hab gehört das man in den Teichen Salz dazu mischen soll weil die kein großen Salzgehalt haben was sagt ihr dazu ? Und wenn man Salz im Futter hat kann man dann noch was süßes oder was herbes dazu geben oder ist das nicht gut wenn mehrere Sachen aufeinander kommen ? |uhoh:


----------



## haenschen (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

also , ich bin generell ein fertigfutter angler, aber ich kann dir soweit schon mal sagen , dass herbes futter meist in winter bzw frühjahr gefischt wird also wo es noch frostig ist , und süßes futter in sommer gefischt wird . wenn ich mit herben futter fische , vermische ich 1 gequetschte knoblauchzehe mit dem wasser das für das futter gedacht ist , und nachdem das futter angemischt ist , packe ich 2 gequetschte knoblauchzehen mit ins futter und vermenge es gut und lasse es über nacht ziehen(auf 3kg fertigfutter) . 
wenn ich mit süßem futter fische , nehme ich anstatt den knoblauchzehen , flüssigen süßstoff . 
und nochmal zum salz , das salz wird eher im herben futter gefordert . 
mfg


----------



## Dunraven (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Salz kann fast immer ins Futter, im Winter etwas mehr, im Sommer eher etwas weniger. 

Salz und süß passt wunderbar zusammen. Das berümteste Beispiel von salzigem Futter sind die Van den Eynde Sachen. Probier mal einige der süß riechenden Sachen, die haben meist einen salzigen Geschmack. Das ist eben die nächste Sache, wenn das Fertigfutter schon salzig ist auch eher wenig dazugeben, wenn überhaupt. 

Was Supermarkt angeht, vergleich doch mal einfach wieviel so eine 250g Tüte VdE Brasem, ect. kostet (im Angebot zwischen 1,25 und 1,50 Euro) und wieviel die gleiche Menge Vanillezucker kosten würde (die aber nicht so konzentriert ist, so das Du mehr benötigst). Und vergleiche dann noch so eine 30g Dose aus dem Gewürzregal (99 Cent für Curcuma) mit dem Preis für Zammataro Curcuma 200g (unter 3 Euro). Das selbe mach mal bei anderen Gewürzen und dann wirst Du sehen das Lockstoff oftmals günstiger ist.


----------



## torino (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Wozu ist Eigentlich diese Kopramellasse gut ? Und was kann man noch alles ins Brassenfutter hinzugeben ?


----------



## Dunraven (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Wenn Du eine grobe Übersicht über Futterzutaten haben möchtest, dann schau mal hier. champions-team.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2008/Futtermehle.php Das klärt viele Fragen zum Thema wozu ist es hilfreich, kann man es nehmen, ect. Eine bessere Übersicht habe ich noch nicht gefunden, auch wenn sie nicht alles klärt.


----------



## Knispel (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Kauf dir Fertigfutter speziell für Brassen und verlängere Dir dieses mit Paniermehl, Du betreibst ja kein Wettfischen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



Knispel schrieb:


> Kauf dir Fertigfutter speziell für Brassen und verlängere Dir dieses mit Paniermehl, Du betreibst ja kein Wettfischen.




So iss richtig.#6

Man verfeinert dann noch je nach Kundenwunsch(der Fische).
mit süssen oder fischigen Aromen und gut iss.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## torino (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Was für Futter würdet ihr nehmen wenn es ums Wettfischen geht im Teich ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

das sagt Dir hier keiner.
Die Frage stellt man auch nicht|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



torino schrieb:


> Was für Futter würdet ihr nehmen wenn es ums Wettfischen geht im Teich ?



Mein bestes Futter, mein allerbestes... welches? Dorsch888 hats ja eben geschrieben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein bestes Futter, mein allerbestes... welches? Dorsch888 hats ja eben geschrieben.


 

Oh Andal nimmt das gleiche wie ich:m|bigeyes:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Oh Andal nimmt das gleiche wie ich:m|bigeyes:q




Wo habt ihr mein Rezept her??|kopfkrat





:q:q:q


----------



## torino (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Moin
ich hab mal gehört das man ins Brassenfutter mit Koriander reinmachen kann . Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



torino schrieb:


> Moin
> ich hab mal gehört das man ins Brassenfutter mit Koriander reinmachen kann . Was sagt ihr dazu ?


 
Du kannst da auch reinpinkeln ( sorry ) , reinmachen kann man alles ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



Knispel schrieb:


> Du kannst da auch reinpinkeln ( sorry ) , reinmachen kann man alles ...





|muahah:|muahah:


Mal im Ernst.
So`n Einsteigerbrassenfutter sollte in erster Linie süss sein.
Dann klappt`s auch mit dem Nachbarn |kopfkrat  Äähh . .  Brassen.:q



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Ja Koriander ist eher für Rotaugen....aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel....Torino nimm was einfach was süßes


----------



## David23 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



Knispel schrieb:


> Du kannst da auch reinpinkeln ( sorry ) , reinmachen kann man alles ...


 
Tolles Bild was da vor meinem Auge bildet....Knispel, wie er mit runtergelassener Hose vor dem Futtereimer steht.....

Aber alles reinmachen kann man trotzdem nicht, Taubenmist ist zum Beispiel verboten jetzt?? Rote Maden gibt es auch nicht mehr...also alles kannst du auch nicht mehr machen


----------



## Dunraven (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



torino schrieb:


> Was für Futter würdet ihr nehmen wenn es ums Wettfischen geht im Teich ?



Ein Van den Eynde Futter, sei es Active Feeder (wenn Du mit der Feederrute angeln willst) oder Gold Pro Bream bzw. Turbo, evt. Beet.

Warum das? Weil VdE Anfang des Jahres auf jeder Futtermesse normal günstig zu bekommen ist. 20 Kg kosten ca. 28 Euro. Mit 2-3 Mann zusammentun und kaufen.  Und dann kommt eben das was dir hier keiner sagen kann, Du probierst aus ob und wie es an Deinem Teich läuft. Bist Du nach einem Jahr zufrieden hast Du dein Futter, bist Du es nicht, dann probierst Du eben ein anderes. Bei mehreren Leuten kann man auch mehrere Sorten kaufen und die Probieren oder Mischungen davon. 

Natürlich ist es blöd wenn das Futter dann nicht so wirkt wie Du willst, aber das Problem hast du auch wenn Du irgendein anderes Futter nimmst, und davon brauchst Du auch einige Tüten da ein test allein nicht aussagekräftig ist und Du es auch schon 10x testen solltest um auszuschließen das nicht ein hecht am Platz oder das Wetter schuld am Misserfolg war. Der Vorteil bei so einem großen Beutel ist halt du hast Markenfutter (die Qualität stimmt also und ist gleichbleibend) es ist günstig, und du kannst nicht viel Falsch machen wenn Du ein Futter kaufst das für Dein Gewässer von der Konsistenz her auch zugeschnitten ist (also nicht stark klebend wenn Du im flachen Teich fischt ohne Strömung, ect.).

Das ist eben das Problem bei Futter, hier kann einer sein Futter nennen mit der er sich dumm und dusselig fängt, und bei Dir ist die Situation anders (sein Gewässer ist z.B. Nährstoffarm und auch Paniermehl pur würde gut locken) und es fängt nicht so gut. Was bei Dir wirkt musst Du eben testen. Antworten hier geben nur einen Hinweis was sich in anderen Gewässern bewährt hat und bei Dir evt. auch gut sein könnte.



Aber eine Frage, warum sollte Taubenmist verboten sein und seit wann gibt es keine roten Maden mehr??? Ich kenne genug Fischen wo die verboten sind weil man noch rote Maden kaufen kann, aber auch genügend wo es kein Verbot gibt.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Hi,
Ich würd dir unbedingt mal raten irgendwas mit Knoblauch zu nehmen! Gibt son Futter von Top Secret das hatt im Sommer sooo gut geklappt , und vorallem warns fast Nur Brassen die wir gefangen haben ! Fast keine Rotaugen und Ukeleis und das in nem See wo es davon nur so wimmelt !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Ich gebe Dir mal nen super Einsteiger Tipp!

VDE Rekord Silber-nehme das als Basis,den Rest mußt Du selbst rausfinden


----------



## Dunraven (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Habe letzte Jahr auch VdE Rekord Silver und Secret mit Einzelmehlen gemischt. Aber da beide eher gut klebende Sorten sind würde ich sie für einen flachen Teich nicht unbedingt als erste Wahl nehmen, auch wenn sie gut sind. Grade pur (oder etwas gestreckt mit Paniermehl) gibt es da bessere Sorten für solche Gewässer.

VdE war btw. nur ein Vorschlag weil es letztes Jahr überall auf den Futtermessen günstig zu haben war, von Moritz bis NB, jeder hatte das für ca. 28 Euro der 20 Kg Sack. Man kann natürlich auch andere Firmen nehmen, und auch Hausmischungen müssen nicht schlecht sein und sind teilweise für 10 Euro bei 15 Kg zu haben. Aber bei Markennamen hat man eben die Sicherheit das sie schon lange genutzt werden, bei einer Hausmarke fischt man oft ein Futter über das man wenig Infos bekommen kann. 

Da hat sich btw. jemand letztes die Mühe gemacht die VdE Sorten und ihren Einsatzbereich auf deutsch zu übersetzen. marcelvandeneynde.blogspot.com


----------



## nerdwuermle (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

gibts solche futtermessen nur bei euch im norden (friesencenter) oder auch in oder zumindest in der nähe von sachsen? angebote klingen verlockend^^


----------



## Tricast (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Norbert Bleisteiner macht so etwas auch. NB-Angelsport, wenn ich nicht irre.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Dunraven (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Da habe ich letztes Jahr bestellt.
20 Kg VdE für 28 Euro + 6 Euro Porto. Da die 25 kg Grenze für den versand nicht überschritten war konnten noch Lockstoffe wie Brasem für 1,50 Euro die Tüte oder auch 10400 Red Arc Rollen für 50 Euro das Stück mitbestellt werden. Da die 10400 mir aber zu groß ist hatte ich es halt bei Kleinigkeiten wie Lockstoffen belassen. Der Nachteil ist aber das man nehmen muss was über bleibt. Futterkörbe und andere Sachen waren teilweise schon ausverkauft, beim Lockstoff war statt VdE manchmal nur noch Championsfeed zu bekommen (auf Wunsch, also nicht ohne zu fragen). Trotzdem ist es einen Versuch wert. Dieses Jahr plane ich aber das Geld für das Porto statt dessen in eine Fahrt zu Moritz zu investieren. Die haben Ende Feb ihre Futtermesse.


----------



## Tricast (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Vielleicht brauchst Du wegen VdE garnicht so weit fahren und Du bekommst es auch in Bremen frisch. Werde mich noch mal melden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## David23 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

So weit ich weiß fischt Alan Scothorne auch mit VdE! Also so schlecht kann es wirklich nicht sein!!!


----------



## Dunraven (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Er produziert auch eine Sorte bzw. gibt seinen Namen dafür her. Und nicht zu vergessen Bob Nudd, der wird auch von VdE gesponsert oder ist das sogar irgendwie beteiligt. Jan van Schendel hat auch ein VdE Futter, das JVS Special Feeder. Auf seiner Seite  http://www.vandeneyndebaits.com/groundbaits/ findest Du einige Namen. Und nicht zu vergessen er selber hatte auch gute Erfolge. Wenn es Dir also um Namen geht, damit können die dienen. 

Das Dilemma mit Bremen ist, dass der Termin von Moritz 1 Woche vorher ist. Mein Plan war auch Bremen schauen und riechen (grade Zammataro oder CM) und dann schauen ob ich da etwas finde oder zu Moritz fahre. Jetzt ist Moritz früher.  Aber kommt natürlich auch auf die anderen Angebote in Kaltenkirchen an. Letztes Mal war die Red Arc für 50 Euro auch nicht zu verachten und die Stradic GTM für 70 Euro und die FC für 90 Euro war auch schon nett. Die Twin Power FC für 140 Euro ebenfalls, und die haben öfter einige Sachen die ich gerne hätte, ist aber leider zu weit weg. Mal sehen was es diesmal gibt. 

Naja mal sehen. Die Futterpreise hatten sie dann auch noch im Werbezettel von Ende April (den März habe ich nicht mehr), da ging es nochmal bis zum 2 Mai (aber keine Ahnung ob Wiederholung oder immer noch seit Ende Feb). Wenn es in Bremen auch solche guten Angebote für 15 oder 20 Kilo Säcke gibt, dann bleibt ja auch die Option erstmal dort zu schauen, und dann bei NB oder, wenn es verlängert/wiederholt wird, bei Moritz das zu bestellen/kaufen was in Bremen ausverkauft war.


----------



## nibbler001 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

WEnn du n gutes Wettkampf Futter suchst, kann ich dir ne Mischung aus:

200g Paniermehl
50g  HAferflocken
100g Polenta
50g Traubenzucker
50g Haferflocken
100g Mehl
150g X21
400g Amino F3 Carp     (Sänger)
600g Amino F3 Feeder  (Sänger)
100g Coprah Melasse
+ VDE Caramell

+ Köder und PArtikel nach Wahl

Auf 5 Liter kannst du gut 0,5L MAden, 200g Hanf und 100g Mais (Dosen oder gequollenen Maisbruch) Reinpacken. 

Empfehlen.

Ist ein sehr gutes Feederfutter.
Auch sehr gut zum MAtchen im Teich (dann n bischen mehr Wasser und ca 20g Madenkleber).

Im Frühjahr solltest du aber auch ma VDE Big Fish oder T-Orange statt Caramell nehmen.

FAlls das Futter für deine Körbe zu Stark klebt,  bzw. du zu viel Wasser rangemacht hast, mehr Feederfutter oder Paniermehl.

Zum stärkerem Binden ist auch sehr gut Hartweizengrieß oder Kartoffelmehl geieignet.


@Andal und Co.  

Eigentlich ist seine Frage (Welches Futter) schon berechtigt, wenn ihr wirklich Angst habt das er euch alles WEgfischt, sogt ihr ihm halt nichts, aber macht ihn dafür auch nicht an. 
Konstruktiver wäre dann schon:

Lies dir die Tabelle beim CT durch.
Probier mal z.B. Browning No.1; Browning Canal und Brownin River aus. 
DAnn hast du 3 verschiedene Futtersorten für die unterschiedlichsten Bereiche und siehst wie sich die Futter verhalten.

Vergleiche das verhalten des Futters, mit der CT Tabelle und schon wirst du sehr schnell verstehen was womit gemeint und wie du dein eigenes Futter aufbauen solltest.


----------



## Dunraven (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> WEnn du n gutes Wettkampf Futter suchst, kann ich dir ne Mischung aus:
> 
> 200g Paniermehl
> 50g  HAferflocken
> ...




Einmal Haferflocken zuviel oder gewollt (weil das eine Mehl und das andere Flocken meint)?


----------



## Reddevelx (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

ich glaub es gibt nix was die fiecher mehr lieben wie fischmehl.. in nem See in dem es Brassen gibt ist als Karpfenangler das schlimmste was de tun kannst: Pellets!
vor allem stimmt die Größe!


----------



## nibbler001 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Ne ausversehen doppelt.

Jop Pellets gejen eig immer gut, 5 mm Karpfen Pellets, da stehn bei uns die Brassen voll drauf.

Die beiden Sänger Futter sind auch Fischmehlhalltig.


----------



## nerdwuermle (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

findet die messe im laden bei NB statt? stand glaub ich nirgends...auf jeden fall klingt die entfernung wesentlich interessanter für mich^^


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



nerdwuermle schrieb:


> findet die messe im laden bei NB statt? stand glaub ich nirgends...auf jeden fall klingt die entfernung wesentlich interessanter für mich^^


 

Ja, die Messe bei NB findet immer direkt im Laden, bzw. in der Futterhalle gegenüber statt....


----------



## Luc97 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

Hallo|welcome:

Also ich zerdrücke immer Bananen und mach ein bissi Paniermehl dazu.:mIch benutze das immer ohne Aromen weil die Banane sind schon sehr süss.|scardie:

Ich hoffe euch weitergeholfen zu haben.


----------



## nerdwuermle (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

da fährste doch aber bestimmt auch nicht sonderlich billig, da bananen nunmal nich das preiswerteste obst is, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*



Luc97 schrieb:


> Hallo|welcome:
> 
> Also ich zerdrücke immer Bananen und mach ein bissi Paniermehl dazu.:mIch benutze das immer ohne Aromen weil die Banane sind schon sehr süss.|scardie:
> 
> *Ich hoffe euch weitergeholfen zu haben*.




Nöööö . . :q
Aber trotzdem Danke.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Luc97 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

:qIch nehme immer die Bananen die schon braun sind und kaufe keine neuen(die braunen mag ich net!!!:v#d).............


----------



## Luc97 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brassenfutteraroma*

.....



nerdwuermle schrieb:


> da fährste doch aber bestimmt auch nicht sonderlich billig, da bananen nunmal nich das preiswerteste obst is, oder?


----------

